# 2018 FIFA World Cup Predictions Competition



## StakeHunters (Jun 15, 2018)

*StakeHunters in cooperation with Pinnacle presents 2018 FIFA World Cup Competition*.
2018 June 14 - July 15







Make predictions daily, follow your progress from World Cup 2018 start on June 14th till the Final on July 15th and win your part of €2000 prize pool!
Every day you will be able to make your predictions for Moneyline, Handicap and Total lines with just a few clicks.
2018 FIFA World Cup Predictions Competition has two separate leaderboards. Main one, where 50 winners will share €1250 and weekly* leaderboard: 5 separate weeks with additional prize pool of €750.


Prepare for 2018 FIFA World Cup with our *Betting Guide*:
Betting Strategies to use at the 2018 World Cup 
World Cup Betting Markets You Can Use to Make a Profit This Summer 
World Cup Betting - Top Goal Scorer and Team Top Goal Scorer
World Cup Betting - Group Betting
World Cup Betting - How to Back Your Team


Register on Stakehunters.com or connect with your Facebook account and start making predictions right away. Competition is free, StakeHunters and Pinnacle accounts required.


Invite your friends and compete against them - let the best ones win!
*FIFA 2018 PREDICTIONS COMPETITION - PLAY, COMPETE, WIN 2000€*

Only four games are done and four more games awaits on Saturday, do not miss your chance to win your share of *€2000*!


----------

